# Anybody ran cataract canyon recently?



## mikekwesell (Jul 14, 2020)

Headed out on Monday 9/14... putting in at Potash, expect to hit Cataract Canyon 2-4 days later. Would love any details on recent adventures down the canyon. Much obliged!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I went last week...pretty straight forward. We had 20 people and put in on the Green. It was a great trip. A bit hot but otherwise very pleasant. I think its cooler now. Water came up a bit after the big rain/snow event the day after labor day.

Here is my run down BG3...the crux...


----------



## mikekwesell (Jul 14, 2020)

Very cool! Appreciate the speedy feedback!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

A few more tips for ya...

Rapid 15 (Capsize) has a fun curler wave/hole in it and a fun leadout.

Ben Hurt (Rapid 20) has a bunch of different lines that all have holes at the bottom. If you have kayakers, Rapid 10 has a couple of great playwaves and decent camps above and below the rapid. Pretty fun to paco pad or river tube down too.

There is a sleeper rock in the left channel of Big Drop 2 that pinned one of our boats for a bit. Big Drop 1 is pretty easy to read and run and went pretty much as the guide book says. Big Drop 3 is pretty easy too but its worth hoping out and taking a look so you know where to line up. We had a boat pin pretty hard because he was 5-10 feet too far right. The current is slow, but it wants to push your right above the rapid. If you see the two small waves at the top in my video, go between those moving a bit left and you'll have a super clean run.

Camps on the Green were plentiful...mostly sand bars. We saw canoe trips but no raft trips till the confluence. Seems like most of the big trips came down the Colorado from Potash. Still pretty plentiful for most of the way past the confluence...but they become more scarce once you get past the rapids and you have to be less picky. If New Rock Face is available it looks like a great spot and has a hike up the side canyons to some clear pools. We wanted to stay there but another group was there already and ended up staying at Fallen Slab. It was an all right camp but was basically a medium sized steep beach with scrubby burr filled vegetation behind it.


----------

